# Would a tweeter or 3.5" coax be better in dash



## 10JeepGCLtd (Mar 26, 2011)

I am working on upgrading speakers in my Jeep. In the front it has 6x9 mids in doors and 3.5" in dash. I was going to use HAT Imagine 6X9 with the tweets in dash. 

I am wondering if it would be better sound stage wise to get a good 3.5" coaxial to replace the 3.5" dash speakers and run just the 6x9 mid from the Imagines in the door?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SONUS Car Audio (Nov 28, 2008)

It's a strange thing to work a coaxial in the dash of a vehicle that has a coaxial in the doors. 

In reality, any more, we use tweeters up high to draw the soundstage up out of the floor, and to add depth to our music.

If you do it right, you could do the coaxial. But you don't want to put yourself in the situation where you have a 6x9 coaxial in the front door, sharing the same signal input as the 3.5" coaxial. It would cause you to cap (x-over) the midrange driver of the 3.5", and it can be tricky to get that part correct, especially on the first try given the placement and dimension of your dashboard.

Probably tweeter. Safer, easier, proven results. Use a nice dome tweeter up there and see what you think.


----------



## 10JeepGCLtd (Mar 26, 2011)

SONUS Car Audio said:


> It's a strange thing to work a coaxial in the dash of a vehicle that has a coaxial in the doors.
> 
> In reality, any more, we use tweeters up high to draw the soundstage up out of the floor, and to add depth to our music.
> 
> ...


The dash has a 3.5" in it and the door has a 6x9 mid range only. The vehicle is stock with 6 speakers 4 front and 2 back.

I would be running full active either way. I will either put a tweeter in adapter to fit the 3.5" mount or put a coax 3.5" to replace the stock 3.5" full range.

I would run a lower high pass for the 3.5" and be able to put a smaller range of bandpass for the 6x9 mid. If that will provide a better sound stage than running the tweeter.


----------



## SONUS Car Audio (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay I'm tracking.

If your going to run the door speaker as a mid bass style driver, you could easily run that 3.5" in the dash. 

My main concern was that you'd be running the door and dash from the same signal, which is typically okay for a guy that just wants to jam out a bit, but typically bites for a critical listener.

Sounds like your on the right path.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Instead of a coax, you might want to consider an extended range ~3.5" with high sensitivity in the dash.

Just out of curiosity, how are you going to run active with the equipment in your sig?


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

Chaos said:


> Instead of a coax, you might want to consider an extended range ~3.5" with high sensitivity in the dash.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how are you going to run active with the equipment in your sig?


I just recently put a 3.5" coax in my kicks. I tried it on the dash and liked it more on the kicks so I put it there. Anyway yes. If you run strictly mids in the door you could put a coax in the dash. Looking into that extended range would be good too. the little tweeter in the 3.5 inch coax can be harsh sometimes and a real pain to deal with.


----------



## 10JeepGCLtd (Mar 26, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Instead of a coax, you might want to consider an extended range ~3.5" with high sensitivity in the dash.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how are you going to run active with the equipment in your sig?


I hadn't updated my sig recently. I am still working on completing the setup. But wanted to determine if using the HAT 6x9 with the tweeter removed and installed in dash would be better than using a 3.5" in the dash and just leaving the tweeter right out.

I still need to purchase a Line Driver to reduce the gains and noise on the 3sixty and depending on how long it takes the 3sixty.3 to come out I may pick up a crossover to help with the extra channels the 3sixty doesn't have.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

From what I've read, the Chrysler dash speakers are actually 2.75". I have the Alpine stage 1 system in my Aspen. The 6.75" mids are actually somewhat decent, but the doors have 0 sound dampening. The dash speakers are the weakest IMO. I purchased 3.5" coax, and hope they will improve. I debated what to get for long time: coax, or fullrange raw driver (Fountek, Aura, etc.). I found some cheap (but appear decent) Energy (were only available in Canada) coaxs on ebay. I will drop them in soon. I plan to keep the the OE mid, but add sound deadening to the doors. It's wifey's ride, so I don't need to go "all out". My biggest complaint is the dash speakers & positioning (near the center).


----------

